# Where should I go to discuss KTorrent problems? [Informed]

## dufeu

I'm having system lockup problems due to multiple interaction issues with 'ktorrent'. I'd like to bring these problem to upstream but I can't really figure out where 'upstream' is anymore. A lot of links appear to be either dead or inactive. The site listed in portage "... can't be found."

Is anyone actually working on ktorrent anymore? And if so, where can I contect them?

Problems include entries in '~/.cache/kio_http' not being cleared. I've accumulated as over 5000 entries here. Normally, I expect no more than 150 entries at a time.

This causes system locking and gets sufficiently bad to require powering off my system and re-booting.

When restarting KDE desktop, more than one instance of 'ktorrent' attempts to start at one time. This leads to locking issues. This appears to be a ksession problem. BTW - this also happens with 'konqueror'.

Even if I halt ktorrent before logging out of KDE, ksession still tries to automatically start ktorrent when I log back into KDE.

Before, and in order to not have problem, restarting KDE, I have to clear ~/.cache/kio_http at the command line first.

I do not have these problems with 'transmission'.

Thoughts?

----------

## kikko

Hi difeu

have you already checked for bugs on kde's bugzilla (https://bugs.kde.org/)? 

Anyway, latest GIT commit on KTorrent code (https://cgit.kde.org/ktorrent.git/commit/?id=248931f76bccc340e5b049932d88acc27427e511) is from "Nick Shaforostoff", which also answers to open bugs AFAICS; therefore someone is still working on it...

About the ~/.cache/kio_http, it seems to be not strictly related to Ktorrent (I have ~4000 entries there, without having ktorrent even installed).

----------

## dufeu

 *kikko wrote:*   

> Hi difeu
> 
> have you already checked for bugs on kde's bugzilla (https://bugs.kde.org/)? 
> 
> Anyway, latest GIT commit on KTorrent code (https://cgit.kde.org/ktorrent.git/commit/?id=248931f76bccc340e5b049932d88acc27427e511) is from "Nick Shaforostoff", which also answers to open bugs AFAICS; therefore someone is still working on it...
> ...

 

Thanks for the links. I updated my account on bugs.kde.org so now I can enter bug reports once I can make better sense of the actual issues.

I also popped off a short email to the 'Nick' asking for some assistance in researching the issues assuming he has time and is interested. I'm not asking to solve the issues but just to help research/define them. This is a partial excerpt: *Quote:*   

> Issues appear to include:
> 
> ~/.cache/kio_http does not appear to be cleared/cleaned properly. Before booting into the KDE desktop, I now routinely clear this directory from the command line level. I have discovered as many as 5000+ entries in the directory at a time. I normally expect less than 150 items here at at one time. 
> 
> When starting the KDE desktop from a previous session, ktorrent will be started multiple times. This leads to partial and sometimes complete system lockups. The session management function appears to be the root problem child here. I think that if you log out of KDE then log back in, the session management function will restart ktorrent n+1 times for each number of times you've logged out of KDE and restarted. However, it also appears that ktorrent never checks for multiple running copies of itself in this situation. I'm pretty sure there should be no more than one running copy of ktorrent per logged in account.

 

As for 

```
~/.cache/kio_http
```

It is true that ktorrent isn't the only app that uses it. I believe it's a common kde-libs file also used by konqueror and konversation {among others}. As I run my desktop, ktorrent is the only app that currently seems to make use of it. All of the items I've looked at have only contained state information regarding torrent swarms.

The issue I'm having is that it's not being cleared properly. This leads to compound problems later including full system lockups.

At the present time, I'm looking at alternative torrent clients on at least temporary basis. I'm using 'transmission' as my only torrent client for 'animebytes' and that is working fine. However, for general torrent client usage, 'transmission' really doesn't do it for my needs.

----------

## mir3x

Try qbittorrent, i switched from KTorrent many years ago and it's looks and feels good  :Very Happy: 

----------

## augustin

 *mir3x wrote:*   

> Try qbittorrent, i switched from KTorrent many years ago and it's looks and feels good 

 

Is the algorithm used for download&seeding any different than for ktorrent? 

Ktorrent if full-featured, but the algorithms does not encourage tit-for-tat, and some critical settings (e.g. upload slots) should be set per torrent instead of being a general setting.

----------

## mir3x

Yes, qbittorent uses rb_libtorrent. U can set alternative speed per torrent.

Just try it out. U will never go back to Ktorrent probably.

----------

## dufeu

 *mir3x wrote:*   

> Try qbittorrent, i switched from KTorrent many years ago and it's looks and feels good 

 

I was trying 'vuze' these last few days.

Vuze now no longer starts. I'll be starting a different thread for that.  :Sad: 

Currently emerging both qbittorrent and rtorrent. I'll be checking out qbittorrent first. Glad to hear you're not having problems with it.

----------

## augustin

 *dufeu wrote:*   

> Problems include entries in '~/.cache/kio_http' not being cleared. I've accumulated as over 5000 entries here. Normally, I expect no more than 150 entries at a time.
> 
> This causes system locking and gets sufficiently bad to require powering off my system and re-booting.
> 
> When restarting KDE desktop, more than one instance of 'ktorrent' attempts to start at one time. This leads to locking issues. This appears to be a ksession problem. BTW - this also happens with 'konqueror'.
> ...

 

I use ktorrent but I do not experience any of those problems.

Have you tested with a new (clean) user?

----------

## dufeu

 *augustin wrote:*   

> I use ktorrent but I do not experience any of those problems.
> 
> Have you tested with a new (clean) user?

 

Yep - the daemon which is supposed to clean the kio_http entries .. doesn't. I've tried 2 different test users, one which was installed previously but never had ktorrent run on it and the other was a newly created test user.

I don't have the name of the daemon at the moment, but it seems to 'hang' for me no matter what I do. Further, when I logoff, the daemon never quits. The name is something like "kio_http_clean" but I have other torrent clients running at the moment so I'm not prepared to test and check for sure.

----------

